# AUTOCAD TECH LOOKING FOR POSITION



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 years experience with references from Hammond Engineering (Forum member Daddy time) in AUTOCAD for Civil Engineering.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">AS Degree in Drafting and Design.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Prefer local area (<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City>, Gulf Breeze, Pace, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Milton</st1:City>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Navarre</st1:country-region></st1lace>, Mary Ester)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Flexible, Reliable<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Please e-mail [email protected] for Resume or call (850) 390-0258


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

why would you leave there?


----------



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

He and a few others werelayed off due todecrease in buisness.


----------



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

Going back to UWF to work on BS, so even part time would work good.


----------



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

Still available.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

I would suggest hunting the web for local engineering firms. Most sites will have a human resource link where you can post your resume. Also Check ASCE (American Society of Civil Engineers) or FES (Florida Engineering Society) There a lot firms that have plenty of work just dont have time to interview people. Be persistant and someone will give you a chance. 

Good Luck


----------



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

:usaflag:bump


----------

